# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Tối mai 03/10 mình rỗi và có mặt tại Xì Gòn!

## CKD

Tối mai 03/10 mình rỗi và có mặt tại Xì Gòn!

Như tiêu đề, không biết anh em có ý kiến gì không nhỉ?

----------

QuyND

----------


## nhatson

> Tối mai 03/10 mình rỗi và có mặt tại Xì Gòn!
> 
> Như tiêu đề, không biết anh em có ý kiến gì không nhỉ?


cà fơ lý thường kiệt

----------


## Nam CNC

Rãnh quá .........

----------


## Gamo

> Tối mai 03/10 mình rỗi và có mặt tại Xì Gòn!
> 
> Như tiêu đề, không biết anh em có ý kiến gì không nhỉ?


Có mang ống laser hem?  :Wink:

----------


## CBNN

nhạo đê !!!

----------


## CKD

Em lên lịch đi ăn cà ri dê ở SVH, rồi cafe ở Trung Nguyen nhe.

----------

